
Show HN: NoWorries – Service to Send Your Last Message - hitchnsmile
https://noworries.app
======
mikebos
I’ve been playing with something like this as a self hosted service.

My main points of worry in this kind of services are data security and
reliability.

How are these addressed here? As it’s a free service there is no contractual
obligation to fulfill. There is no mention what happens with the data
afterwards. There is more to consider but you get the drift.

Like the idea but before I would use it would need a lot more information.

~~~
hitchnsmile
Understood. Good point!

At the moment all user data is auto-deleted after 30 days of the last message
sent. I should probably add this to the privacy policy.

Does this face your concerns or you would like to see some other solution?

~~~
mikebos
It was one specific example.

\- Who has access to the data

\- Can a contact access the data

\- This is very much a one/two man shop, what happens when you are
incapacitated?

\- Where is the profit? Or why is it free

Just to give some insight, I have basically three data stores. One is the
official legacy, then a system to sent out messages. Which contain
instructions (including decryption fast needed financial info) and then a
datastore which is downloadable of S3.

This solution would fall in the messages part and fits perfectly. The
information in those messages is not something that I would want to be
disclosed or accidently sent. The contacts are all not tech savvy so I can't
use PGP/GPG or something, they simply wouldn't understand, I can make them
remember a password but that's it. One of the best solutions is most likely a
system like tresorit send, but then for a message.

I think your solution works for a subset of use cases, but the more digital
data you want to give access to the less you trust these solutions.

